# Rezzin?



## Droster (Jan 30, 2007)

A friend of mine was trying to convince me that rezzin and hash are the same, is this true?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

noooooooooooo   some people say that when they sell it


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

resin is similar in appearance to low quality hash "OIL", but in no way does it "look, smell, or taste" like "hash"..


----------



## Droster (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 5, 2007)

Resin= headache
hash=euphoria

that about does it.
~T-Bone


----------

